# Some Russian Olive



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

I got a chance to saw up 2 of the Russian Olive that was brought down the other day and WOW, this is definitely some nice looking wood. These logs were freshly sawn a week ago and with new blades the mill runs right though them. I'll probably saw up the 3 that are mine today.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2015)

Some turning blanks I hope

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 20, 2015)

That makes me want to start making benches

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 20, 2015)

Pretty slabs! I've never worked with it, how is that? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice looking stuff Allan, If you ever run across some real wide slabs I would be interested. I read where Russian Olive is normally not a real big tree, but the grain sure would be perfect for a project I have in mind. I'm thinking at least 16 wide in the clear, and 2+ thick and 3-4 feet long...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2015)

That's some terrific lumber you made! What do you plan to make with it? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

These two trees went to the guys that brought me all of the Juniper logs last week, but they left me 3 Russian Olive and a bunch of Juniper for my time.
One of the guys just left about 20 minutes ago with all of it and is thrilled about it. He works for the last ranch that I worked for and has access to bunches of it.
I think this is going to be a great deal all around. He gets some lumber and I get some logs, everyone's happy.
I've never worked with this stuff before, but Kimmie saw it last night and informed me that I'll be making her a bench with some in the future.
How big of blanks do you guys think I should make with some? I am planning to saw my logs up today. They are only 12-14" and a little straighter grained, but it's to nice a day to play in the shop.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Don't forget call maker sizes. That is some pretty stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Alan, if you need sizes for guide line, check my signature link....

Nice stuff you got. Must smell real good too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2015)

How about peppermill size? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

Sounds good guys. I took another look at the 3 that belong to me and I think they'll be pretty darned nice. The pics above are the bottom logs off the trees they cut, so what I have will be a little tighter growth rings, being they are the next logs up the tree. I'll try to get an assortment of everything.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 20, 2015)

Bowl blanks sized to fit a large flat rate box. 4" to 5" thick and ? x ? square.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 20, 2015)

I've always liked the colors in the rings of Russian olive and how evenly they are layered. Might need to be cutting some bowl blanks out of the big stump I have sitting out back soon. Might have to wait until spring along with further ROB stumping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 20, 2015)

Come on down Norm. I have 3 of the Russian Olive and about 10 Juniper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 20, 2015)

justallan said:


> Come on down Norm. I have 3 of the Russian Olive and about 10 Juniper.


No can do at the moment. That stump probably weighs around 400 pounds. Gonna have to wait until I can find someone to help me get it in the car. Haha, not to mention, I'd like to have some nice big burls on hand to take as well and that won't be until this snow starts to melt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome for sure
Dave


----------



## RayBell (Dec 21, 2015)

Russian Olives grow wild and seem too be draught resistant all over around here. They do make my eyes water and throat tickle in the spring while blooming, but that is some very nice wood. As a wood turner I have a new found respect for this tree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow! I know where I can lay my hands on a couple of Russian olive trees but didn't know if it would be worth the time. You answered my questions by posting this. Thanks for sharing @justallan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Bowl blanks sized to fit a large flat rate box. 4" to 5" thick and ? x ? square.




THIS!!! BOWL BLANKS PLEASE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 22, 2015)

The funny part of this whole thing is that we have quite a bit of this stuff around here also, but like the juniper and box elder, it's considered a nuisance more than anything and it's only quality is that it provides a bit of protection from the elements for the cows, therefore I've never sawn any up until now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well @justallan think about some 1-5/8 squares 7 inches long, like a half dozen or so and how much $ for them.


----------



## justallan (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, I got one of the logs sawn up and got some 2.5" slabs and a few bowl blanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Dec 23, 2015)

Please someone come up here and kick me right in the a$$!
I just slabbed up an entire log at 1.625" and 2" for duck calls, then stood the 1.625 slabs on edge and cut squares. HMMMMM! Anyone see a problem here, like maybe duck call blanks are 2x2? OOPS!
That's okay, they'll be fine for other things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Boy....look at all those hair sticks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2015)

But really they'd be good for...

*Turkey Trumpet Calls*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 7"
*
Bottle Stoppers
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 2"

Coffee Scoops
1" x 1" x 6"

Ice Cream Scoops
1-1/2" x 6"

Hidden Tang Knife Block *
1-1/2" x 1-5/8" x 5"
*
Slingshot Palm Swell Block*
3/8" x 1-1/2" x 4"
*
1911 Grip Scales *
3/8" x 1-3/4" x 5" or blocks size 1" x 1-3/4" x 5"

*Single Action Revolver Scales *
1/2" x 2-1/4" x 5" or blocks size 1-1/4" x 2-1/4" x 5"

*Knife Scales*
3/8" x 1-5/8" x 5- 1/2"
or blocks size 1" x 1-5/8" x 5-1/2"
*

*

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 23, 2015)

The bad part was that I had looked at the list, went cut a few slabs at 2" and just had a brain fart. LOL
The really bad part is that I can't even think up a good alibi. This is life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Are they 1.625 square? @justallan . That is cool for duck calls you know.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Are they 1.625 square? @justallan . That is cool for duck calls you know.



I thought duck calls need 2x2?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 23, 2015)

2x2 is what I'd read, but possibly there's different styles.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Interesting. I don't make em. So I have no clue. I was just reading up on the conversations I had with members here who had input on the sizes topic and they were in agreement that nothing under 2x2 would work for them. But hey I'm no expert. If they can make it work with you have, perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 23, 2015)

Well shoot, seems like everyone is right on this one near as I can tell. I went through quite a few sites and most all of the manufacturers that sell duck call blanks sell 1.5x1.5" blanks and some of them sell 2x2" also. I used my digital calipers on 1 duck call and 2 predator calls made by members here and all 3 are less than 1.5" diameter.
Quite frankly, I thought that I had messed up and cut them small, as I had stated above.
I do know for certain that I will be careful to state an actual size on these when I post them, just in case folks are looking for the bigger sized blanks.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Post them @justallan . 1.625 square x 7.


----------



## justallan (Dec 24, 2015)

I need to run to town real fast before the bank and post office close and I'll get some on here for you.


----------

